

L.A. will start using multiple choice test to identify future gang members - daviday
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124276162416235869.html

======
TrevorJ
"In order to avoid stigmatizing children with the label of potential criminal,
Dr. Klein says test takers aren't told that the questions are intended to
screen for future gang involvement."

How does that avoid anything of the sort? Maybe it avoids their peers from
knowing, but I'd be more concerned with what law enforcement is doing with the
info. Are they going to officially call the new unit the department of pre-
crime?

